# How is Hamdan street for residence?



## jaynitin (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I will be moving to AbuDhabi with my wife in the first week of April. I have been offered an apartment in Hamdan street Downtown AbuDhabi. 
1. How good is the place for family residence?
2. How far it is from CERT technology park New airport road Muroor?

Appriciate your help in this,

JAY


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

Hamdan Street is the middle of the Business district. Everything is within 10 mnts walk. The downside..???? No parking space..!! Though there are some paid multi-storey underground parking garages. And there are some parks, and the corniche is walking distance. So your family can walk down in the evenings, and relax near the sea... However, the condition of the apartment depends on the condition of the building. Ask for some photographs.
I'm not exactly sure where CERT technology park is, because this is the first time I'm hearing it (though I do know which is the Muroor road), but the good thing about Abu Dhabi is that there are hardly any places that you could not reach within half hour within the island, even during rush hour.
All the best.
Tercia


----------



## jaynitin (Feb 7, 2011)

Tercia said:


> Hamdan Street is the middle of the Business district. Everything is within 10 mnts walk. The downside..???? No parking space..!! Though there are some paid multi-storey underground parking garages. And there are some parks, and the corniche is walking distance. So your family can walk down in the evenings, and relax near the sea... However, the condition of the apartment depends on the condition of the building. Ask for some photographs.
> I'm not exactly sure where CERT technology park is, because this is the first time I'm hearing it (though I do know which is the Muroor road), but the good thing about Abu Dhabi is that there are hardly any places that you could not reach within half hour within the island, even during rush hour.
> All the best.
> Tercia


Thanks A Bunch Tercia


----------

